# Looking for an inexpensive dremel. Anyone recomend one?



## SmurfTacular (May 17, 2010)

Just like the title says. I'm looking for a relatively inexpensive dremel tool for flashlight modification use. I'm tired of using a hack saw to cut Mag switches and Mag reflectors; it looks like crap.

Anyway, if you could recomend an inexpensive brand, let me know.


----------



## waddup (May 17, 2010)

cheap tools generally dont work well or last long, 

buy a decent one and have it working well forever.

.


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 17, 2010)

waddup said:


> cheap tools generally dont work well or last long,
> 
> buy a decent one and have it working well forever.
> 
> .



How much would a "decent" one cost? I was going to buy this one off of eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dremel-100-N-7-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588790ab6f


----------



## Nitroz (May 17, 2010)

If I was you I would go with the actual "Dremel" name brand. I went the cheap route and it was junk and broke, now I have a real Dremel.


----------



## waddup (May 17, 2010)

id recc variable speed

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dremel-300-1-50...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a0703c8b1#ht_1185wt_913

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000G3MV94/?tag=cpf0b6-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001IHWHFK/?tag=cpf0b6-20

http://cgi.ebay.com/RotoZip-REB01-5...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a0711072c#ht_1343wt_913


----------



## Relojero (May 18, 2010)

A few years ago my plug-in Dremel ate it's cable for what, to me, was the _last _time. I bought a cordless Dremel and *love *it. I find that without the cord to tie you down you can MUCH more easily angle the head. It's variable speed with a handy thumbwheel and the charge is certainly long enough for (just about) any job.

I guess you can tell I'm sold on mine... I use it for clock repair, so find all kinds of uses for it.

Mike


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 18, 2010)

waddup said:


> id recc variable speed
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dremel-300-1-50...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a0703c8b1#ht_1185wt_913



I'll be referring to this when I raise enough funds to purchase.



Relojero said:


> A few years ago my plug-in Dremel ate it's cable for what, to me, was the _last _time. I bought a cordless Dremel and *love *it. I find that without the cord to tie you down you can MUCH more easily angle the head. It's variable speed with a handy thumbwheel and the charge is certainly long enough for (just about) any job.
> 
> I guess you can tell I'm sold on mine... I use it for clock repair, so find all kinds of uses for it.
> 
> Mike



I would actually prefer wireless because I wouldn't be needing it for no longer than a minutes use. And the convenience of no wires sounds very liberating. o you have any links?


----------



## DM51 (May 18, 2010)

Moving this to MMM...


----------



## precisionworks (May 18, 2010)

> variable speed


+1

For lots of jobs, slower works better. Cratex points are designed to run slow, around 10k rpm, and are one of the most handy Dremel accessories. 

http://www.cratex.com/rubindx.htm

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=5180/Product/CRATEX_ABRASIVE_KIT


----------



## Relojero (May 18, 2010)

As I recall, I picked up my cordless Dremel at my local HD or Lowe's

Mike


----------



## saltytri (May 18, 2010)

Buy a Dremel. The only one I've ever had has seen regular use since it came to me from my dad. He died in 1967. At least 43 years and still spinning.


----------



## StrikerDown (May 18, 2010)

You want cheap try Harbor Freight. They even have a cheapo version of the Foredom Tool.

If you want to buy the best and be done with it, try this:

http://www.ottofrei.com/store/home.php?cat=3392&gclid=CJi18JCN3KECFRd7gwodYx4rJw

Foredom tools are used extensively by the best jewelers and 
gunsmiths in the world!


----------



## 65535 (May 18, 2010)

I think most people thought you meant you wanted a cheap Dremel copy (all are absolute crap) even the lower end Dremel tools are still huge steps above knockoffs, so if you stick to that name you'll be getting a fairly quality tool.

ANd if you get rich a Foredom tool is about the best you can do in hand held rotary tools, that or a nice air grinder.


----------



## mrartillery (May 18, 2010)

65535 said:


> I think most people thought you meant you wanted a cheap Dremel copy (all are absolute crap) even the lower end Dremel tools are still huge steps above knockoffs, so if you stick to that name you'll be getting a fairly quality tool.
> 
> ANd if you get rich a Foredom tool is about the best you can do in hand held rotary tools, that or a nice air grinder.



Very true! Dremel is the only way to go, even such rotary tools as craftsman aren't as dependable as a dremel itself. Also Smurf, you said you're using a hacksaw to cut Mag switches, I'm assuming the towers, this is what I use and have never had any problems of them looking bad. Are you using a metal or wood blade? A metal blade is what you need, with small teeth which are close together, this will provide the smoothest cut. You will still have to hit the edges with a file though.


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 18, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Very true! Dremel is the only way to go, even such rotary tools as craftsman aren't as dependable as a dremel itself. Also Smurf, you said you're using a hacksaw to cut Mag switches, I'm assuming the towers, this is what I use and have never had any problems of them looking bad. Are you using a metal or wood blade? A metal blade is what you need, with small teeth which are close together, this will provide the smoothest cut. You will still have to hit the edges with a file though.



Yeah its a blade designed for metal. I've been getting better at it, but it still looks like hell afterwords. I'm sure dremeling it would make it look better.

Also, the reflector is almost impossible to cut with a hack saw. If you put it in a vice it'd crush it, so I have to hold it in my hand and cut it with a hack saw :thumbsdow. I know, probably dangerous. I'm sure holding it while dremeling it would be easier and it'd look better

plus, I've come across so many situations where I would need a dremel.


----------



## mrartillery (May 18, 2010)

After cutting the tower off I always go over it with a file, a dremel takes off to much material unless your careful, you can control a file much easier. As you stated about the vise jaws crushing the switch, they will indeed, this is why I went to a local Lowes hardware and picked up a set of rubber vise pads, work's great for delicate things such as this, holds the item firm but doesn't crush it. But overall, yes, if you do most any kind of modifications a Dremel is gold to you!


----------



## 65535 (May 18, 2010)

Personally for the work you are doing I'd recommend a sharp exacto knife, a good quality hacksaw or smaller coping saw, and a couple of good files. I have heard of people even using small shears to put mag reflector stocks off with very clean results. Dremels are good, but not the best for cutting plastic, using a saw is a far better solution. Also spend a few bucks on good quality saw blades and for about $15 after tax you should be able to find a DeWalt high tension hacksaw handle, which is a million steps above a normal handyman's hacksaw.


----------



## Nitroz (May 18, 2010)

I have a Dremel Stylus and the grip is excellent! It runs off of a Li-ion and has a nice cradle also.

Just make sure you look around for a deal on the Stylus if you decide you want one, some places sell it for $99 which is too much.


----------



## darkzero (May 18, 2010)

Nitroz said:


> I have a Dremel Stylus and the grip is excellent! It runs off of a Li-ion and has a nice cradle also.
> 
> Just make sure you look around for a deal on the Stylus if you decide you want one, some places sell it for $99 which is too much.


 
Damn that is expensive, that's what I paid for my 8200.

So I take it you like the Stylus? How powerful is it? I was considering one too before I made my purchase.


----------



## Nitroz (May 18, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Damn that is expensive, that's what I paid for my 8200.



No doubt. I paid about $39 for mine at a closeout table. I did a quick Google and seen one for $59.



darkzero said:


> So I take it you like the Stylus? How powerful is it? I was considering one too before I made my purchase.



Yes, the orientation of the grip is very nice and power is better than my old generic plug in model. I used it to do some grinding one night and was amazed that it actually made it through the job without needing a recharge.

The specs show 5,000rpm to 25,000 and uses a 7.2v li-ion, and your model shows 5,000 to 30,000rpm with a 12v pack. I would imagine your has some more grunt and a better runtime. Either way, you can't go wrong with a Dremel. They have a decent warranty too, not that I have had to exercise it.


----------



## alpg88 (May 18, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> How much would a "decent" one cost? I was going to buy this one off of eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dremel-100-N-7-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588790ab6f


 that one is a real dremel, i have one like this at work, awesome tool.
the price is fare, it is just a tool and few attacments, no box, and no adapters , in other words bare minimum,
go for it, imo. buy attachment as need them.


----------



## csshih (May 18, 2010)

really? last time I handled a stylus, it felt rather cheap compared to the corded ones I've used. then again, I was comparing it to the older metal ones..


----------



## alpg88 (May 18, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Yeah its a blade designed for metal. I've been getting better at it, but it still looks like hell afterwords. I'm sure dremeling it would make it look better.
> 
> Also, the reflector is almost impossible to cut with a hack saw. If you put it in a vice it'd crush it, so I have to hold it in my hand and cut it with a hack saw :thumbsdow. I know, probably dangerous. I'm sure holding it while dremeling it would be easier and it'd look better
> 
> plus, I've come across so many situations where I would need a dremel.


 i cut reflectors with a hack saw all the time, it takes longer with the saw, but it makes better cut with the saw, the trick is mount the hacksaw steady on the table, and move reflector by hand, straight and rotate, on two pieces of waxpaper. works great for me


----------



## Nitroz (May 18, 2010)

csshih said:


> really? last time I handled a stylus, it felt rather cheap compared to the corded ones I've used. then again, I was comparing it to the older metal ones..



I am comparing corded generic vs. cordless dremel. If it was corded dremel vs. stylus I would agree.


----------



## precisionworks (May 18, 2010)

> or a nice air grinder.


My Dremel gets some use, but the 50,000 rpm air grinder gets used all the time. No torque reaction and awesome control.

http://www.airturbinetools.com/ht/ss/200SV.html


----------



## 65535 (May 19, 2010)

Then again a good air grinder costs a few grand.












Once you buy yourself a couple of large compressors or one really large compressor.  But the specs on that website are pretty fair, a 3HP unit (not that they're made) would power it, so a 5HP would work well.


----------



## alpg88 (May 19, 2010)

65535 said:


> Then again a good air grinder costs a few grand.
> Once you buy yourself a couple of large compressors or one really large compressor.  But the specs on that website are pretty fair, a 3HP unit (not that they're made) would power it, so a 5HP would work well.


 it is 0.3hp not 3hp.


----------



## precisionworks (May 19, 2010)

> But the specs on that website are pretty fair, a 3HP unit (not that they're made) would power it, so a 5HP would work well.





> it is 0.3hp not 3hp.



The 200SV grinder does produce 0.3 hp and needs between 6 and 9 scfm. The 60 gallon vertical compressors from the Big Box stores are listed as 6.5hp, meaning that the motor makes 3.0hp  But 3.0 hp compressor generates 10.3 scfm, which is just a little more than is needed for this grinder.

Pretty low air consumption for a grinder with a fantastic power/weight ratio. About $300 new, but some show up on eBay from time to time. I've never used any other small grinder that has so much power & is effortless to operate.


----------



## 65535 (May 19, 2010)

Come to think of it Will I think turned his Quincy into a 3HP compressor. 

Plus who only wants a "little bit" more air? You always want a lot more air than you need. Hehe.

Those 3.0HP (6.5HP) compressors do that for the first couple of months, then start dropping CFM like flies.


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 20, 2010)

Well I don't have a compessor, and I don't ever plan on getting one.

I have narrowed it down to these three.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dremel-300-1-24-300-Ser-Variable-Speed-Rotary-Tool-Kit_W0QQitemZ140362194651QQcategoryZ29528QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D20%26pmod%3D180506314929%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8396777128587400085

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dremel-300-1-50...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a0703c8b1#ht_1185wt_913

or the stylus

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dremel-Stylus-C...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5639d8915a

the stylus seems to be for smaller and more delicate jobs.


----------



## StrikerDown (May 20, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Well I don't have a compessor, and I don't ever plan on getting one.



Don't ever buy one because you will kick the crap out of yourself for not getting one sooner... The first time you air up a low tire to get to the tire repair place instead of changing the tire it pays for itself!


----------



## gadget_lover (May 20, 2010)

I have 4 or 5 dremels and a couple of knock-offs. The Stylus is the one I grab most often for a quick touchup of a cutting tool edge or to smooth a surface. I used the spiral cutting bit with it when I enlarged the hole in the stucco garage wall for my air conditioner.

The stylus does not work with some of the accessories that you might want to use, like the router attachment or the flexible shaft.

I leave one set up with the shaft, one with the router, etc.

Do NOT waste your cash on the cheap knock-offs. Almost no power and the bearings are often sloppy.

Daniel


----------



## stinky (May 23, 2010)

The Black and Decker rotary tools are actually pretty nice and quite cheap. Lots of their other tools are crap, but the rotary tools are pretty decent and much cheaper than a comparable dremel.

Black & Decker RTX-6 2 Amp 3-Speed Rotary Tool with 30 Accessories and 2 Spring Clamps

Amazon reviewers aren't always the most reliable, but you can see the trend, and it's only $35.
*
47 Reviews*​ 5 star: (33) 
4 star: (9) 
3 star: (4) 
2 star: (0) 
1 star: (1) 



*Average Customer Review* 
4.6 out of 5 stars (47 customer reviews)


----------



## wquiles (May 24, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Also, the reflector is almost impossible to cut with a hack saw. If you put it in a vice it'd crush it, so I have to hold it in my hand and cut it with a hack saw :thumbsdow. I know, probably dangerous. I'm sure holding it while dremeling it would be easier and it'd look better



There is a much easier and safer way to do it. Just put the reflector backwards on the head, then you can easily hold the light by the body (or in a vise, etc.). This gives the reflector a completely solid platform for you to then cut it with a hack saw, dremel, or a lathe - what ever you have available. Credit for the idea goes to Mac - at least I think I learned this trick from him 










65535 said:


> Come to think of it Will I think turned his Quincy into a 3HP compressor.


Yes, I turned my 5HP Quincy into a 3HP Quincy - it just purrs like a kitten. Since I am running the motor with the VFD at slightly above 1750rpm's, I should be getting 10-11 CFM at 175PSI. I but I keep my regulator at about 155/115 (hi/lo) psi, and keep my main shop line at 110 psi, so it should be fine to run Barry's very nice small air grinder 

That being said, that Dremel Stylus sure looks handy!


----------



## precisionworks (May 24, 2010)

> very nice small air grinder


I have the 200SV (short reach model) but there's a brand new 201SV on eBay now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Air-Turbine-Pre...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c12b21264

Pretty nice if you want or need the extended reach. http://www.airturbinetools.com/ht/ss/201SV.html

That tool retails for $367, and I'm guessing he might take $250-$275.


----------



## darkzero (May 25, 2010)

wquiles said:


> There is a much easier and safer way to do it. Just put the reflector backwards on the head, then you can easily hold the light by the body (or in a vise, etc.). This gives the reflector a completely solid platform for you to then cut it with a hack saw, dremel, or a lathe - what ever you have available. Credit for the idea goes to Mac - at least I think I learned this trick from him


 
Nice way of holding it on the lathe especially if you don't have a 6 jaw. Although I don't cut them very much on the lathe, with the 6 jaw, I just insert the reflector into the grooves of the jaws, holds it well enough to part off the cam & face.





SmurfTacular said:


> Also, the reflector is almost impossible to cut with a hack saw. If you put it in a vice it'd crush it, so I have to hold it in my hand and cut it with a hack saw :thumbsdow. I know, probably dangerous. I'm sure holding it while dremeling it would be easier and it'd look better
> 
> plus, I've come across so many situations where I would need a dremel.


 

I might as well share the method that I've always used to cut cams off. I've always cut mine with a Dremel but using a Dremel drill press. Even though I have a lathe now I still use this method alot cause it's quicker & easier for me since I'm so used to it as this is how I cut them since I modded my first Mag many years ago.

I just set the depth, set the Dremel to almost the slowest speed (must have variable speed here) & rotate the reflector & feed until the cam is completely cut off. Gives a nice clean finished cut if done right, no final sanding needed. As long as you don't go fast enough to melt the plastic, you can just "deburr" it by hand (literally), the "burrs" peel right off.







(After "deburring")


----------



## alpg88 (May 26, 2010)

darkzero said:


> I've always cut mine with a Dremel but using a Dremel drill press.


 
holly....., 
i had no idea those existed, i'm so getting one now.

thank you. lovecpf


----------



## wquiles (May 29, 2010)

Well, while looking at my favorite discount store (Ebay) for those nifty Dremel Stylus I ran into this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150446436931&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I got them cheap, since I figured it just needed new 18650 LiIon cells. They showed up today, and I just guessed right: it does in fact uses 18650 cells, and it just needed new cells:






The design is very simple, and in a way, cheap - it does not look very rugged:






Here are the bad cells in the first one. They read close to zero volts each. The cells on the second one read about 3.2 to 3.2 volts - looks like they were almost dead as well!:






I just soldered the new cells (well, not new, they are a couple of years old, but they are in very good shape):











And now I have two units that work well. Of course, I could tell from looking on the inside that they were used quite a bit, both for wood, so who knows how long they will last, but at least by having two of them I will have spare parts to keep one of them running :


----------



## pounder (May 29, 2010)

you got a nice deal on those dremels man..and thanks for sharing about the 18650's..if I find some i'll know and do what you did :twothumbs

I run a jobmate dremel that I got at canadiantire for 8.99 (came with a 15 pc kit too. disks, sanders, etc) lol..works damn good too for 9 bucks..been cutting through bolts and slotting screws for about 6 months now..everything I do with it is on the heavier duty side and it plows through it all..very impressed with it for the cost..


----------



## QtrHorse (May 29, 2010)

I really like my Roto-Zip but that little drill press thing for the Dremel is nice. Too bad Roto-Zip does not have items like that.


----------



## wquiles (May 29, 2010)

By the way, I got this before being trown away at work. It is some sort of adjustable miniature drill press, but it does not fit my Dremel tool, although it looks like it "should", and I would like to use it. 

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## gadget_lover (May 30, 2010)

Well, it IS a drill press. Probably for a specific rotary tool like a Proxxon. They have the squared off profile to the body.

You can easily make the shims to allow it to be used with a Dremel. Typically, take the plastic nose off the Dremel and screw on a flat sided cylinder to match the holder.

Daniel


----------



## QtrHorse (May 30, 2010)

It's a private label drill press for most Dremel and Sears type tools. The description does say that it does not fit all Dremel tools.


Will, are you really going to let a couple clamps keep you from mounting your Dremel in this press? We want to see a how to make custom Dremel brackets by this Monday with lots of pictures.


----------



## wquiles (May 30, 2010)

Ahh, so it is supposed to only fit some Dremel models - now things make sense. Well, I will have to make some "adapter" or modification, as I do want to use it :naughty:


----------



## wquiles (May 30, 2010)

Well, nothing custom or elaborated was needed. I am trying to think more like Barry and try to maximize time spent on the shop now that I am running it for profit, BUT, I am still going to share a few photos 

The hole needs to be about 0.983", and the outer plastic ring that screws into the end of my dremel tool was 1.066" - no wonder it would not fit!. After thinking for a short while I remembered I had these expanding arbors, and as it happens, one of them was a perfect fit to the ID of the plastic piece. Since the item is plastic and I would be using my sharp PCD insert tool, I did not need anything fancy:











Adjusted the cutter and set the DRO in diameter mode to the target OD:






And did one full pass:






I had to do a shallower pass since the hole in the clamp was not a perfect circle, but it now fits perfectly snug:






After tightening all screws/adjustments, I ran it briefly and it is very smooth - definitely a great little setup for small work


----------

